# MT sparring



## cfr (Feb 25, 2004)

Let me first start off with the disclaimer that I dont train at a full blown MT gym. I dont want to step on any toes here. (I seem to do that often enough in the Kenpo forum.)  :ultracool 
I train at a school from Dan Inosanto's lineage. We mix MT into some other stuff. Anyways, I heard a rumor that lots of people in MT dont do all out sparring. That what happens is the instructor holds pads where he wants you to hit, you hit them, he looks for openings and lightly counters you. The logic being that due to the brutality of MT, too many injuries would occur from all out sparring. I also stopped by a MT gym a couple of years ago and he made reference to the same sort of training. Is this how most of you full time MT practitioners spar? Im curious.


----------



## Azagthoth (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey CFR,
From what I've seen the rumors you've heard are true.  At our school, usually when we spar it's done at about 50-75% power(except for about once a month when we go almost 100%.)  It sounds too like what you've heard mixes up pad work with sparring too though.  When someone holds the pads, looks for openings, etc, that's pretty standard thai pad work which is a huge part of MT training.  I can't speak from experience but from what my instructor who is Thai and grew up in Thailand, most of the sparring in Thai camps is very light contact, to prevent fighters from getting hurt and not being able to fight.  Full force Muay Thai is pretty brutal and you can't spar full force all the time or you'd end up recovering more than working out   I've seen tapes of Thai fighters training and they almost look like they are playing around with techniques instead of really fighting. Anyway, to answer your question and sum it up, yes the sparring is often done "not all out."

Don't worry about stepping on toes, for me personally your questions were good ones, I haven't taken offense to any of them yet 

Later,
Azagthoth


----------



## Damian Mavis (Mar 4, 2004)

Ya you are confusing pad work with sparring, they are 2 completely different entities.  Pad work involves you kicking pads, your holder should be hitting you.  Sparring involves 2 opponents hitting eachother.  Now then, I noticed we sparred alot harder at the academy in North America because we were a bunch of macho morons but here in Thailand they keep it toned down, I was getting injured all the time in North America and having to take breaks from training and wondering why... duh.  The fighters here in Thailand have to fight regularly and can't afford stupid injuries just from training so are careful to insure the fighters don't weaken their chances to fight.  However, the Thais idea of light and North americas idea of light are completely different.... it still hurts but you try not to injure yourself.

I thought most Dan Inosanto schools were involved with Ajarn Chai and the TBA?  No?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## moving target (Mar 4, 2004)

I think due to a lack of fighting in the US perhaps some people want to spar harder. But than again I don't practice MT.


----------



## cfr (Mar 4, 2004)

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> I thought most Dan Inosanto schools were involved with Ajarn Chai and the TBA?  No?
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD



Not sure what those are. My instructor got certified under Cass Magda who got certified under Dan Inosanto. Its a combo of MT, JKD, Pentjak Silat, and Kali. Though I spend my time outside of class practicing MT on a heavy bag as thats where my interests are.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Mar 4, 2004)

Ajarn Chai is the head of the Thai Boxing Association, I'm thinking the Thai boxing you are learning is from him since he is the one (if I'm not mistaken) that taught it to Dan Inosanto.  Alot of TBA schools (like the one I trained at) offer Muay Thai as it was taught by Ajarn Chai, JKD as it is taught by Dan Inosanto and a few other arts as it is taught by their respective instructors.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## cfr (Mar 4, 2004)

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> Ajarn Chai is the head of the Thai Boxing Association, I'm thinking the Thai boxing you are learning is from him since he is the one (if I'm not mistaken) that taught it to Dan Inosanto.  Alot of TBA schools (like the one I trained at) offer Muay Thai as it was taught by Ajarn Chai, JKD as it is taught by Dan Inosanto and a few other arts as it is taught by their respective instructors.
> 
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD



Are there many differences between schools in the TBA and those that arent?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Mar 5, 2004)

The main focus at the academy I trained at was Muay Thai, sounds like your main focus is Jeet Kun Do... maybe that is the difference?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 6, 2004)

That sounds about right. Since JKD is pretty personal, it all depends on who is designing the curriculum for the school. Where I used to train, the first 2 years was pretty much solid Muay Thai, with some Kali and grappling self-defense sprinkled in. The school where I'm at now balances things a little more from the beginning.

BTW, Damian I believe you are correct about Ajarn Chai being the one to teach Guro Dan Muay Thai.


----------



## cfr (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> The main focus at the academy I trained at was Muay Thai, sounds like your main focus is Jeet Kun Do... maybe that is the difference?
> 
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD



Really the main focus seems to be Silat/ Kali. Which is why main training outside of class is just MT.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 13, 2004)

Hello cfr,

Where abouts in California are you? I am also studying at a Dan Inosanto academy in So. Cali, and the Muay Thai we learn comes directly from Ajarn Chai. He does our testing as well as visits our gym periodically throughout the year. I believe all of Inosanto gyms are TBA certified. There shouldn't be any difference from the TBA gyms to the Inosanto gyms (aren't they one in the same?) otherwise what purpose would the certification hold?

But in reference to the sparring, Damian is answered it best. You are talking about two separate methods of training. It's not wise to spar all-out frequently, because the injuries acquired out weigh the lessons learned from such practices.

I also agree with Damien on the notion that Ajarn Chai is the one who taught Inosanto. Guro Dan mentioned it himself at my local gym last week sometime.

 :asian:


----------



## cfr (Mar 13, 2004)

ThuNder_FoOt said:
			
		

> Hello cfr,
> 
> Where abouts in California are you? I am also studying at a Dan Inosanto academy in So. Cali, and the Muay Thai we learn comes directly from Ajarn Chai.



Im in Valencia. (by Magic Mtn) I really like my school. The instructor got certfied from Cass Magda who got his cert from Dan Inosanto.


----------



## XkempoX (Apr 2, 2004)

cpr, I too have trained in Kempo (Shaolin) for about four years before learning MT presently. I totally agree with Damian on this explaination in regards to the MT teachings and procedures, even myself as a newbee in this art. I think you have to start somewhere to polish your form (i.e. how to do your punches, kicks, knees and etc. properly) through the curriculum of thai pad and focus mitt drills. And I am still adjusting in this new venture of mine.

Thunderfoot, do you work out at the Irvine school? Just asking 'cause that's where I train.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 5, 2004)

XkempoX said:
			
		

> cpr, I too have trained in Kempo (Shaolin) for about four years before learning MT presently. I totally agree with Damian on this explaination in regards to the MT teachings and procedures, even myself as a newbee in this art. I think you have to start somewhere to polish your form (i.e. how to do your punches, kicks, knees and etc. properly) through the curriculum of thai pad and focus mitt drills. And I am still adjusting in this new venture of mine.
> 
> Thunderfoot, do you work out at the Irvine school? Just asking 'cause that's where I train.



Yes, same school! PM me so we can talk more :asian: !


----------

